# Bulletin??



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

All I get is Bulletin forum face or whatyacallit, I take that there's some work going on, or??


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2014)

David was doing a lot of work yesterday so I assume he is still at it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

He deserves a year's free supply of bacon!


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 1, 2014)

are you on a mobile device?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Aye, I'm using a Sony Xperia Z, never been like this before, always been like the full online version...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2014)

Best I could do, Thanks David!


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2014)

problems with my Kindle again.

i can get on forum and log in but when i hit log out browser freezes again and i cant get back on the forum untill i clear all history, cache etc ?

if i dont do that then browser freezes and shuts down when i try and open the forum like the other day.


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 1, 2014)

you can click full site at the bottom to get back. 
But what is your thought on the mobile theme?


Lucky13 said:


> Aye, I'm using a Sony Xperia Z, never been like this before, always been like the full online version...


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 1, 2014)

I will have to think about that one. When did this start happening? Any problems in past?


rochie said:


> problems with my Kindle again.
> 
> i can get on forum and log in but when i hit log out browser freezes again and i cant get back on the forum untill i clear all history, cache etc ?
> 
> if i dont do that then browser freezes and shuts down when i try and open the forum like the other day.


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2014)

horseUSA said:


> I will have to think about that one. When did this start happening? Any problems in past?



no all worked fine untill i noticed browser freezing now and then from last week but always recovered after a minute.

then day before yesterday had the problems i mentioned in the thread i started all works fine untill i try and log out then all locks up and wont open forum page untill i clear all history etc.

thnks David


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Whatever makes the website run smooth and your life easy David.... 
It was alright I'd say, do you have different mobile versions to choose from?
I went back to the full version, as it's the one that I'm used to and prefer....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't know if it's related, but I had a similar thing happen yesterday, when trying to access the various 'Finished' threads in Group Build 19.
I could open a thread, but then it would 'freeze', and the only solution was to log off Internet entirely, and then re-connect, and come back to the forum. This allowed me to finish on one thread only, when the above procedure had to be repeated to access all other threads.
I'm using 'Chrome', and there wasn't a problem on any other web site at that time.
Everything is OK on the forum today though.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2014)

I logged in today using my Kobo and got the "Electron Version" I can't see a lot of things such a "Latest Posts". Five more days until I get out of camp and be able to log in again.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2014)

Noticed on the ipad that I get a "floating ad bar" that rides at the bottom of the page, the moment I scroll, it floats up to the middle of the page...now when I go to close it by clicking the little X in the right corner, it sends me to the linked ad page. 

I've figured out that using a fine-point stylus closes it


----------



## Marcel (Feb 2, 2014)

Must be on your side Dave, I don't have that problem here. 

I do however have a strange arrangement of the social media icons at the lower part of the screen. They stacked vertically. Only in the new Electron theme do they stack horizontally. 

If I go from the mobile theme to the full site again, I get the Metro theme not the fluid_ww2 theme. 
I guess you know all this Horse, just mentioning to be complete. 

I do like the mobile theme even while it doesn't have as much functionality as the full site. Only missing the bacon option of course 

Great work Horse, the site seems to be snappier, so what ever you did lately was a good thing. Keep up the good work


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2014)

I have the 5 stacked vertically on the iPad, too.

I don't use the mobile option with the iPad, I use Safari with apearance set on fluid_ww2_update


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

The Facebook and Twitter I recognise, but the V, ball (?) and the box???


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2014)

The box is for balls when hit by the Vball.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

.....is that when you get 3 points?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2014)

Yep... one point from the front , the second one from the bottom or the top and the third one from behind.  Most popular in Benelux countries I heard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)




----------

